# I Like Smiths



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Gotta love these old british movements, I've not even serviced it yet and it's been untouched since new, the watch broke it's seconds pinion and setting lever spring and has been in a drawer for 15 years! all I've done is quickly replace the broken parts and then put it on the timegrapher to get an initial feel for how well she is, it looks like a clean and oil will set this baby up for years to come,


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

They're quite artistic when you look at them, the designers could have made them all square and chunky, but decided on a tad of style with the lines of the bridges and so on! :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I like the pigeon faced balance c*ck :lol:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Glad to see you got it going again - I never used to think much of Smiths watches until the begining of this year and now I'm well and truly hooked.

Cheers


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

I want an Everest! :yes:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

that looks like a smiths astral movement. I have one of these i bought from a market but a jewel has fallen out somehow. musta dropped it hard!!


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Like new cracking photo I live about 7 miles from one of their factories at Ystradgynlias which closed in the the early seventies.


----------

